# T/C Contender



## Razor Blade

I finally broke down and bought a tc contender to play with . Its a  super 14 "  30-30 with a leupold 4x scope , it should be fun to play with . SCOTT



Here is the picture , as required by the bylaws .


----------



## bowhntr

*No pics*

I see no pics , I thought it was the rules when you buy a new gun .


----------



## Eddy M.

Razor Blade said:


> I finally broke down and bought a tc contender to play with . Its a  super 14 "  30-30 with a leupold 4x scope , it should be fun to play with . SCOTT



have fun but they are habit formingand seem to multiply in the gun safe all by themselves


----------



## HandgunHTR

Eddy M. said:


> have fun but they are habit formingand seem to multiply in the gun safe all by themselves



Ain't that the truth!

I started with an Encore ML.  Somehow over the past couple of years it has turned into 2 Encore frames (one rifle one pistol), 3 Encore rifle barrels, 2 Encore pistol barrels, 4 Contender frames (all pistol) and 9 Contender barrels.  

Have fun with it!  Next thing you need to do is get a 30-30AI barrel.

Oh, and we really do need some pictures.


----------



## contender*

HandgunHTR said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> I started with an Encore ML.  Somehow over the past couple of years it has turned into 2 Encore frames (one rifle one pistol), 3 Encore rifle barrels, 2 Encore pistol barrels, 4 Contender frames (all pistol) and 9 Contender barrels.
> 
> Have fun with it!  Next thing you need to do is get a 30-30AI barrel.
> 
> Oh, and we really do need some pictures.



Yup, I think Contenders are kin to rabbits...


----------



## Eddy M.

Quote:
Originally Posted by HandgunHTR  
Ain't that the truth!

I started with an Encore ML. Somehow over the past couple of years it has turned into 2 Encore frames (one rifle one pistol), 3 Encore rifle barrels, 2 Encore pistol barrels, 4 Contender frames (all pistol) and 9 Contender barrels. 

Have fun with it! Next thing you need to do is get a 30-30AI barrel.

Oh, and we really do need some pictures.  

Yup, I think Contenders are kin to rabbits
                                                                                                                                  -                                                  -                      how about 7 E frames--- 5 C frames I think thought I had 6 might need to get another--- barrels I can't even go there my better half might read this


----------



## HandgunHTR

Great looking piece there Razor!

Now you need to stop on over to Specialty Pistols and pick yourself up some Otter or TCDave wood for that thing.


----------



## Eddy M.

Razor Blade said:


> I finally broke down and bought a tc contender to play with . Its a  super 14 "  30-30 with a leupold 4x scope , it should be fun to play with . SCOTT
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the picture , as required by the bylaws .



nice  same grips I use too


----------



## Havana Dude

Very sharp looking piece! I've got one except it's a 44 mag. Enjoy playing with it. I have not hunted with mine, though I keep threatning to. Just have not done it.


----------



## Jason280

Razor,

Nice looking rig, except those ports are LOUD!  Should make a fine deer gun with 125gr BT's.  

Send me a PM and I'll tell you how to turn a good T/C trigger into a great trigger!  With very little effort, you can drop the pull weight down to under 2lbs (and it only takes around 15-20 minutes).


----------



## Razor Blade

I am going to take it this weekend down to hunt with Tommy Haskins { hog guide } around Macon . We will see if it can speak to them hogs .
    I also got my 375 H & H  encore barrel back from Miles Gibby , he installed a brake on it , it needed it !!  I am taking it also . That thing should do a hog just right . 
  I found a 14 inch 357 max and synthetic front stock and a scope base up at shulers in gainesville , $  150.00 , is that a good price . RAZOR


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim

*  Hey Razor, nice looking rig and good luck on your hunt.  Like others have said these T/C's can be habit forming ..... James*


----------



## Darrell H

Nice looking Contender!  My first was a 30-30 just like yours.  I bought it at Bargain Barn in Jasper back in 1992 if memory serves me correctly.  My uncle thought that I was crazy when I spent that much money on a "pistol" instead of a deer rifle.  He changed his mind when I started busting milk jugs at 150 yards with it.  



> I found a 14 inch 357 max and synthetic front stock and a scope base up at shulers in gainesville , $ 150.00 , is that a good price .


  That is a good price if you're getting a barrel, forend, and scope base for $150.  Sounds like the addiction is already starting. 

Run while there is still time!!!!!


----------



## Eddy M.

Razor Blade said:


> I am going to take it this weekend down to hunt with Tommy Haskins { hog guide } around Macon . We will see if it can speak to them hogs .
> I also got my 375 H & H   barrel back from Miles Gibby , he installed a brake on it , it needed it !!  I am taking it also . That thing should do a hog just right .
> I found a 14 inch 357 max and synthetic front stock and a scope base up at shulers in gainesville , $  150.00 , is that a good price . RAZOR



that price on a 357 max is a deal pm me if you don't want it I just may need it-- 375 H&H in a contender your braver than me- I didn't even know they chambered that round in a contender


----------



## Eddy M.

Ole Georgia Jim said:


> *  Hey Razor, nice looking rig and good luck on your hunt.  Like others have said these T/C's can be habit forming ..... James*



 fine handgun you have in your avatar Jim


----------



## Handgunner

Very nice!  I saw one at the gun store yesterday just like it... Sweet gun!  I wish I'd have held onto my Contender... it was stainless, super 14" in .44rem. mag...


----------



## bowhntr

375 H&H is way to much for a Contender , maybe his rifle ? Talk about a grenade in the hand !!!!!  The .357 Max for $ 150 is a great buy . Now all you need is some brass and bullets , think the Max might be a decent hog buster with some heavy bullets too.


----------



## Razor Blade

My bad , the 375 HH  barrel is for my encore  . Yes it would be way to much for a contender . SCOTT

Ole Georgia Jim , those grips in your avitar look good . 

Eddy m , the grips , gun , scope bases are all mounted together , they  are in the counter in the back of the store next to the pistol rack at the gainesville store . Is it just my gun , or does the rubber grips make opening the action a little bit tighter. scott


----------



## Will-dawg

That is a great looking gun.  I just bought one myself with a 12" barrell.  I do like those grips better than mine--I will have some before long.  As far as ammo goes the leverevolutions shoot great out of mine.  Oh yeah--DON'T FORGET TO USE EAR PROTECTION!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## HandgunHTR

Razor Blade said:


> My bad , the 375 HH  barrel is for my encore  . Yes it would be way to much for a contender . SCOTT
> 
> Ole Georgia Jim , those grips in your avitar look good .
> 
> Eddy m , the grips , gun , scope bases are all mounted together , they  are in the counter in the back of the store next to the pistol rack at the gainesville store . Is it just my gun , or does the rubber grips make opening the action a little bit tighter. scott



Dang!  I forgot all about Georgia Jim grips!  Jim makes custom laminate grips for the Contender, G2 and Encore.  His website is http://www.olegeorgiajim.com/.

As far as the Pachmayrs making it a little harder to open, they tend to hit the back side of the opening lever (trigger guard), so yes, they do make it a little more difficult.  That is why I prefer wood grips on my SPs.


----------



## Jason280

> I am going to take it this weekend down to hunt with Tommy Haskins { hog guide } around Macon



Be very careful dealing with Tommy Haskins, as he does not have a very good reputation on most of the boards.  In fact, he's in the "Hall of Shame" on AR15.com for screwing more than a few members.  He was banned numerous times on that site under different screen names, and I believe he may have been banned here.  His SOP was to accept money for items he didn't have, and then take months to ship (if he shipped at all).  One specific case involved him accepting almost $900 from a member, and the guy never saw anything for over a year. To be honest, I am not sure if Tommy sent the guy anything at all!  Like I said, be very careful dealing with him!


----------



## Razor Blade

Went to the range today and shot the 30-30 contender , it is shooting about 3/4  up to 1 1/4 inch groups with factory ammo , rem  - 150 gr . Thats pretty decent . The encore 375 H & H is shoothing sub 1 inch groups . How is it that alot of other people don't seem to get good groups with there encore ? All 7 barrels shoot about 1 inch or less .RAZOR


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim

*  Hey Razor, sounds like your getting off to a good start with that 30/30.  You may want to try some different brands of ammo when you get a chance to see if you can find something that shoots better ... but, like you said that's pretty decent. 

     I started off with a 10" 30/30 back in the early 80's .... been shooting and hunting with them ever sense.     James *


----------

